# clones



## Dankels00 (Jan 28, 2007)

i took 10 clones on friday and had a few questions. i have them in one of those plastic seedling trays with a cover with 3 90w daylight cfls 1300 lumens each 5500k (best i could find), and one 150w warm white, 1600lumens, i remove the cover for about 20 mins and mist when i wake up and just mist before i go to bed. my first question is, is it ok for them to droop a bit? second question is how often should i be misting and removing the cover? and also, should there be holes in the cover for air?  my third question is what is the ideal temp and rh for clones? right now mine is about 80-85f and 90-95 rh. this is my first time really taking clones so im just trying to get all the fine details before i end up messing something up. any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Hick (Jan 29, 2007)

hey dank'...sounds like you're pretty dankel close....temps are about 5* higher than "I" prefer, but RH is dandy for the early stage. "I" would extend the amount of time with the dome off, each day untill at the end of a week, no dome needed. Mist them only if they appear dehydrated/drooping/wilting.


----------



## Dankels00 (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks for the feedback hick, i added a small computer fan and it brought the temp down exactly 5 degrees, now im about to take the dome off for good, but when its off just for a couple hours the clones are really droopy and sickly looking, i mist them but it doesnt seem to help much. also some of the leaves are starting to yellow, should i be giving them some sort of nutes?


----------



## Hick (Feb 2, 2007)

"nutes"..._I_ don't..untill new growth starts showing.They can't uptake or utilize nutes in the soil without roots) But I use FFOF soil, which is packed with organic goodies.
"I" don't like a fan on cuts, it tends to rmove too much humidity and dry thm out, "in my environment"..
"drooping and yellowing" are pretty common as they work on rooting.


----------



## Dankels00 (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks again hick, i know they cant take nutes through the soil, i was thinking of some kind of foliar spray, but if you say i dont need them then i wont do anything.


----------



## Hick (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm a firm believer in the *"K.I.S.S."*method dankles...


----------



## RedandWhite (Feb 2, 2007)

As long as the amount of time it takes for them to droop increases, you'll be good.

I've had some strains take up to 3 weeks, but usually their done within 2.


----------



## stan (Feb 15, 2007)

In my expierience yellowing of the larger leaves indicates that the cut has rooted.


----------



## Nelson Mutz (Feb 15, 2007)

stan said:
			
		

> In my expierience yellowing of the larger leaves indicates that the cut has rooted.


 
That would make sense, Stan. It's what has happened to my clones, but I never stopped and thought "why?" Thanks!  

Nelson


----------



## Dankels00 (Feb 15, 2007)

well, they never rooted, but they did start growing some kind of algae or fungi on the out side of the peat cup, yay. hopefully i can save my mother plant before she dies on me from deficiency, from the way things are going it doesnt look to good.


----------

